# Dipped headlight error code?



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

Anybody gotten this? My xenons were flickering for a couple weak when I would drive slow over a bump occasionally. Then last night the left light went out and I got a "dipped left headlight" code on the MFD. If you turn them off then back on the light comes back on but error message stays. This morning light was working fine with no error message. Did some research and I guess it is a BIG problem on the A4 cars. Pretty much can be bulb, ballast or whole housings or a combo of it all. I am running 6000k aftermarket bulbs but they have been trouble free for about 35k miles. Car is under warranty but the problem is reproducing the fault. If it isn't doing it when you bring it in they say nothing is wrong. Going to swap bulbs from left to right and see if fault follows the bulb or stays in the left lamp.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

swap back to stock see what happens. my bulbs do flicker sometimes..
but never got a dipped light bulb. 

migth be the ballasts?


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

I'm running stock bulbs and have had that message 3 or 4 times over the last 3 years. Restarted the car so they did the little warm up dance and it went away.


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

light bulb or ballast is going... :thumbdown:


----------



## keithrash (Aug 12, 2001)

I got that message when swapped in genuine xenon headlights to my original halogens.

Vag com took care of it...


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

I get the error occasionally and I'm using OEM bulbs. Turning them off and on usually takes care of it. And a little while after, the error goes away as well


----------



## macster9090 (Jul 1, 2008)

hey ive got the worst of this from the sounds.. i just got a nice a4 ive been working on some problems... 


i ordered pink hids for my brights and they worked great.. then a few weeks later i wanted to have brighter HIDS my one blew so i ordered a new pair for my projectors i put them in the bulbs lit up then the started going on and off and flashing.. i get the error codes for both sides and it does this everytime i turn my lights on..... im about to get after market lights... 


how can i fix this/ how does the VAG COM fix this/ anything to fix this crap!


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

daniel.ramirez said:


> light bulb or ballast is going... :thumbdown:


 ballast (control module under headlight housing) most likely ok. A new bulb/igniter will do the trick. 

D1s bulb has built in igniter (little square metal box at base of bulb). 

An occasional failure to ignite will give the error. So will a loose connection.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

my was a broken light sensor on the window


----------



## Barn01 (Feb 26, 2011)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> my was a broken light sensor on the window


 Light sensor on the window?? Do tell!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Barn01 said:


> Light sensor on the window?? Do tell!


 There is light sensor where the rain sensor is on the windshield 

my lights were turning on during the day time and the stupid dipped headlight error keeps coming up. 

Took to dealer 2 times told them its the light sensor, they wouldnt believe me so 3rd time i told them to swap it and see and they swapped it out which fixed the problem.


----------



## PaliAudi (Oct 17, 2006)

Happened to me a while back. 30-40k ago (Almost 80k now). 
Same exact symptoms, lights flickering, going out, and error. They were completely stock and untouched. Dealer replaced both ballasts under warranty and problem solved ever since. 

Also, I remember receiving a letter from Audi afterwards saying that the Bi-Xenons would be covered under warranty or reimbursed if needed.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

Mine ended up being the bulbs. Bulb finally went completely out, swapped them and the dipped headlight error never came back.


----------



## texastateA4 (Oct 1, 2011)

I've had this problem happen for about the last 2 years.

If I'm looking on Ebay or forum to purchase the bulb what would be the name of the bulb to keep an eye out for? 

Also is it as easy as unplugging the old bulb and plugging in the new one?


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

texastateA4 said:


> I've had this problem happen for about the last 2 years.
> 
> If I'm looking on Ebay or forum to purchase the bulb what would be the name of the bulb to keep an eye out for?
> 
> Also is it as easy as unplugging the old bulb and plugging in the new one?


if you're on eBay, Philips is a good brand to look for. Problem: There are counterfeits out there.

And it is as easy as unplugging the old bulb and plugging in the new one. Except that it is really hard to get to. People recommended dropping the bumper as there is no easy/stress free way of getting the old bulb out and new one in


----------



## texastateA4 (Oct 1, 2011)

I've read a few people talking about dropping the bumber, maybe it might be time to repaint all the rock chips. 

Are there any sites anyone has used besides Ebay? Also would you guys look at just buying one from someone with a wrecked out car or should I buy something new? I feel like if I buy a wrecked out car's bulbs I don't know anything about the quality prior but at least if I buy off line I can expect them to be new.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

texastateA4 said:


> I've read a few people talking about dropping the bumber, maybe it might be time to repaint all the rock chips.
> 
> Are there any sites anyone has used besides Ebay? Also would you guys look at just buying one from someone with a wrecked out car or should I buy something new? I feel like if I buy a wrecked out car's bulbs I don't know anything about the quality prior but at least if I buy off line I can expect them to be new.


well if you do buy used, make sure nothing is wrong with the bulbs physically, and not too many miles on the bulb

otherwise a decent new one to get is here

but best is OEM which is phillips 85122+, but kind of hard to find/expensive for our particular bulbs (D1S)


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Getting "Dipped right headlight" error. How to tell if bulb or ballast? VAG-COM? 

I have bi-xenons. If it's just ballasts, should I go ahead and replace both? :banghead:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

krazyboi said:


> Getting "Dipped right headlight" error. How to tell if bulb or ballast? VAG-COM?
> 
> I have bi-xenons. If it's just ballasts, should I go ahead and replace both? :banghead:


Ok, I think ballast. Just fired it up after 10 min and its on.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

krazyboi said:


> Getting "Dipped right headlight" error. How to tell if bulb or ballast? VAG-COM?
> 
> I have bi-xenons. If it's just ballasts, should I go ahead and replace both? :banghead:


Are your bulbs color shifting?

Hard to say with the D1S since the ignitor is also built into the bulb.

Dave


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

my is color shifting and flickers


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> my is color shifting and flickers


Dance party every where you go


----------

